# What are you drinking?



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sipping some Highland Park 12yr, after enjoying a splash of Bowmore Legend and a dram of Aberlour 12yr. 

What are YOU drinking?


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Macallan Cask Strength, neat.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

The cheapest vodka I can find ran thru my briita water pitcher 8 times neat!

I can't tell the difference between it and pravda.


----------



## puros_aromareal (Nov 24, 2009)

i nice rum, Habana Club Blue Label Barrel Proof??? great with a cigar


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Tobermory 10yr... It's like drinking whisky by the Scottish seashore! (Briny, salty, seaspray...)


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I got Old grand dad 114 proof just to try it. Real good price, better than their normal stuff but I don't think I'll buy it again.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

phinz said:


> Macallan Cask Strength, neat.


Ditto... I love this stuff...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

nothing... but I am thirsty.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Yesterday I tried something called Town Hall Lager from a small brewery in Camebridge. Dumped 3/4 of it down the sink. Simply uninspiring.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Glenrothes Select Reserve...


----------



## kostasgr (Feb 9, 2008)

Usually METAXA 7 stars but i do like mostly METAXA private reserve.
The METAXA αεΝ is far too expensive for me.
Check them out at metaxa.com


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Water at the moment, but last night it was Balvenie Doublewood. Nectar of the gods!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

Wild Turkey.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Beer. And the way this day has gone, lots of it.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Regularly, Johnnie Walker Green Label with 1 cube of ice. But when I'm feeling like living it up, I'll pour myself a dram of Talisker 25 year... magnificent.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

In the last hour, I have tasted:

Evan Williams
Jim Beam
W.L. Weller
Old Forester
Maker's Mark
Woodford Reserve
Knob Creek

After tasting all of the above, I am now on to the best of the bunch, Knob Creek! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Last night, Lapraoigh 15. Love the Islay type. Very smooth.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Terrier said:


> Last night, Lapraoigh 15. Love the Islay type. Very smooth.


Absolutely love Laphroaig. I've got the 10yr cask strength, but the 15yr is divine!

I'm throwing back a glass of Glenfarclas 10yr right now. Very tasty....


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Had a couple of Dark 'N Stormy's tonight with a Padilla 68.

I love rum.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

What's a "Dark and Stormy?"


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

jwise said:


> What's a "Dark and Stormy?"


*Dark N' Stormy*
1.5 oz dark rum
4 oz. of ginger beer
Lime wedge (if you want)
Pour rum in a highball, add ginger beer and garnish with lime.

I 'discovered' these recently and have really been enjoying them. I'm on a rum forum and there's a lot of discussion over not only the best rum to use but the best ginger beer as well.

The rich sweetness of the dark rum is counter-balanced with the bite of the ginger beer - good stuff!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Fuller's London Pride


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

jwise said:


> Absolutely love Laphroaig. I've got the 10yr cask strength, but the 15yr is divine!
> 
> I'm throwing back a glass of Glenfarclas 10yr right now. Very tasty....


I heard that the 15 year old Laphroig has been replaced by the 18 year old, a difference of about $30.00 here at the State liquor store. My friend and I stocked up on all we could get through our local store that ordered from other parts of the state. They do have the 18 in stock and I have yet to try it. 
Never had the pleasure of Glenfarclas.


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Well. Im not 21 yet. So Unsweet Tea w/ Lemon :lol:

Sometimes I enjoy a beer with my father on occasion!


----------



## Ringlardner27 (Jun 23, 2009)

A glass of Pinot Noir by Costal Vines (2008) - very smooth!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Ringlardner27 said:


> A glass of Pinot Noir by Costal Vines (2008) - very smooth!


I've never found a Pinot Noir that I like. All the ones I've tasted were pretty bland compared to a Cab.


----------



## Ringlardner27 (Jun 23, 2009)

jwise said:


> I've never found a Pinot Noir that I like. All the ones I've tasted were pretty bland compared to a Cab.


Not necessarily my "go to" wine either but I got it from a wine club and I wasn't in the mood for a heavier type wine.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm enjoying a nice dram of Laphroaig 10yr Cask Strength, watching the Idol tryouts (previously recorded) before going off to bed. Nice night cap...


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

im drinking too mushhh of whatever thiss is! OOHHHHYYEAAHH!!!!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Terrier said:


> I heard that the 15 year old Laphroig has been replaced by the 18 year old, a difference of about $30.00 here at the State liquor store. My friend and I stocked up on all we could get through our local store that ordered from other parts of the state. They do have the 18 in stock and I have yet to try it.


You heard right! I tried the 15yr at a tasting once - a bit of an odd duck next to the 10yr CS, a 7yr IB & the 30yr. All the others tasted like Laphroaig except the 15. If this turns your crank the sad news will be there's nothing much like it on the market. The 18 is reputed to have lots of sherry-casked whisky in the bottle and is non-chill filtered. Sounds like traditional Laphraoig to me.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Frodo said:


> You heard right! I tried the 15yr at a tasting once - a bit of an odd duck next to the 10yr CS, a 7yr IB & the 30yr. All the others tasted like Laphroaig except the 15. If this turns your crank the sad news will be there's nothing much like it on the market. The 18 is reputed to have lots of sherry-casked whisky in the bottle and is non-chill filtered. Sounds like traditional Laphraoig to me.


It is not the only one that "turns [my] crank". I still like the Laphroaig 10, Lagavulin 16 and probably any Islay. I'm sure I'll like the 18 Laphroaig. I think I heard that Lagavulin has come out with a 12 year old. I'd be interested in trying that one.

Although not an Islay, I do like the Balvenie Doublewood 12. I recently had the opportunity to try the Balvenie 21. It was awesome, so smooth; however, I cannot and will not pay the $195.00 per bottle price tag at the State liquor store.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Right now, water - with my CAO Brazilia Robusto...


----------



## Phatmix12 (Jan 21, 2010)

cant post pics yet but i just had a Padilla stoagie with some guatemalan finest rum --Ron Zacapa 23 with coke


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Highland Park 12yr, on the rocks.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

A tall glass of Sam Adams.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, its about 9:00 am here. I am drinking a tea called "Russian Caravan Pine Smoked Black Tea". For you pipe smokers, this black tea has a blend of "Yunnan" and "Lapsang Souchong". The Lapsang Souchong has a Latakia scent and flavour. Anyway, I am loving this tea, "a man's tea". This tea has been previously discussed in the Pipe forum. Go to the Genral pipe forum and search that forum using the word "lapsong" and you will find it.
I tried to link it but it said that I needed 30 posts to do so and I only have 14 posts.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahhhh.... I'm relax'n with a glass of Lagavulin 16yr, and some bits of aged gouda. This is SUCH an excellent dram.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ozarka. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ringlardner27 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just came back from my favorite cigar lounge where I was sipping on Pyrat XO Reserve, very smooth...


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Milwaukee's Best Ice. :violin:

Give me a break, it's a staple around here, lol.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

No drinking for me. Instead it's a cocktail of anti-inflammatories and muscle relaxers. I hate getting old.


----------

